# gaim Fehler amd64

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ gaim

sound: Initializing sound output drivers.

plugins: registering plugin-load signal

plugins: registering plugin-unload signal

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libnovell.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libnovell.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gaim-remote.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gaim-remote.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libirc.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libirc.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libmsn.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libmsn.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/timestamp.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/timestamp.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libzephyr.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libzephyr.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gevolution.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gevolution.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/statenotify.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/statenotify.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libyahoo.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libyahoo.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl-gnutls.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl-gnutls.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/notify.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/notify.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gestures.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/gestures.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl-nss.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl-nss.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libjabber.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/libjabber.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/iconaway.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/iconaway.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/history.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/history.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/spellchk.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/spellchk.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/tcl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/tcl.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/ssl.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/relnot.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/relnot.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/liboscar.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/liboscar.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/extplacement.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/extplacement.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/idle.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/idle.so

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/perl.la

plugins: probing /usr/lib64/gaim/perl.so

Hi, user.  We need to talk.

I think something's gone wrong here.  It's probably my fault.

No, really, it's not you... it's me... no no no, I think we get along well

it's just that.... well, I want to see other people.  I... what?!?  NO!  I haven't

been cheating on you!!  How many times do you want me to tell you?!  And for the

last time, it's just a rash!

Aborted

olaf@localhost ~ $

```

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee?

 

Hast du vielleicht mehr Infos und/oder schonmal auf den Bug-Seiten geschaut ?

----------

## Necoro

LOOOOL ... die Fehlermeldung ist goil ^^

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> LOOOOL ... die Fehlermeldung ist goil ^^

 

aber genauso sinnvoll wie dein post. :p

mit welchen useflags hast du das kompiliert? probier mal nen compile mit debug useflag, evtl. gibt der mehr infos

----------

## sceptiq

Hab das hier erfolgreich auf einem amd64 laufen:

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta3-r2  USE="audiofile eds nls perl spell ssl -avahi -bonjour -cjk -custom-flags -dbus -debug -doc -gadu -gnutls -meanwhile -mono -msn -nas -silc -startup-notification -tcl -tk -xscreensaver" 0 kB

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die gepostete Ausgabe ist das, was das Programm ausgibt. gaim -d ( wie debug). Aber ich kann mir vielleicht noch etwas aus den Fingern saugen. Ich habe gaim schon in beiden Versionen und mit verschiedenen use Flags kompilliert. Werde die geposteten mal ausprobieren.

Danke

MfG

 mit diesen flags

```
Gaim hat einen Speicherzugriffsfehler festgestellt und

versucht, eine Core-Datei zu schreiben.  Dies ist ein

Fehler im Programm und kein Fehler von Ihnen.

Wenn Sie den Absturz reproduzieren können, informieren Sie

bitte die Gaim-Entwickler mit einem Fehlerbericht

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/bug.php

Bitte geben Sie unbedingt an, was Sie getan haben als der

Fehler aufgetreten ist, und posten Sie den Backtrace aus

der Core-Datei. Falls Sie nicht wissen, wie man einen

Backtrace erstellt, lesen Sie bitte die Informationen auf

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/gdb.php

Wenn Sie weitere Hilfe benötigen, kontaktieren sie bitte

SeanEgn oder LSchiere (über AIM).  Kontaktinformationen

für Sean und Luke über andere Protokolle finden Sie unter

http://gaim.sourceforge.net/contactinfo.php

Aborted

```

----------

## sceptiq

soll ich dir ein binärpkg machen?  :Razz: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn das möglich wäre?

----------

## sceptiq

du hast ne pn  :Smile: 

----------

## kollege

tar: libdaemon-0.8/configure.ac: Zeitstempel 2005-06-04 21:17:58 liegt 137017346.305923 Sekunden in der Zukunft.

caused by BIOS-Reset   :Shocked: 

----------

